# A step into the dark side :D



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nooo, come back! We have cookies! :wink:

All kidding aside, I'm glad you had a good time. Hope your lessons continue to be fun and educational.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Muhahaha for get the cookies....we have bling!!!!










In all seriousness I glad you had fun and tried it  I hope you can continue to do both in your future!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

BCtazzie said:


> Yesterday I had my first western lesson....Ever. In my life I had only rode in a western saddle twice. Once on a trail ride with my friend and the other time when my student/ instructor put on her reining horse to spin.
> 
> Trying to override 28 years worth of english was a little scary at first, my brain was rather unsure on a new horse with no contact. I put on my big girl panties and just did it.
> 
> ...


Congrats for wanting to become a well-rounded rider!! I ride Hunt Seat, Western, Dressage and Saddleseat and I'm so grateful I've done it all. It gives you experience and insight into the difficulty of each and a real appreciation of all of them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm opposite, only rode English once. LOL
Western is awesome... Wait till you try cutting a cow!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

BCtazzie said:


> From now on, I think we will be switching out for english and western lessons


Yahoooooo :lol::lol:


.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It is very rewarding to broaden your horizons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txshorserider (Jan 17, 2013)

I have only rode western and done western lessons. Have an english saddle for funsies though. I do love the look of dressage and have heard western riders are usually good at dressage. I think it is good to be educated on all disciplines.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I am just the opposite as well, I had never been in an English saddle before until I started riding this lady's Shire for her (almost 2 years ago now). He used to be a jumper and now she just does a lil dressage with him. I started riding him in my western saddle because I was too nervous about switching over to an English saddle for the first time while also getting used to riding a 17 hand horse! (I'm used to the 14'2 quarter horses!) Anyways, I eventually got comfortable enough with him to switch to her dressage saddle, and although I know nothing about dressage, I do enjoy switching it up and feeling the close contact you get with an English saddle. It has definitely made me feel more well rounded, and I think helped me improve my riding abilities as well. But I'll still never trade in my cutting saddle for one full time!!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm adding a picture for the heck of it, because everyone loves pictures! This is "Albert" and I riding "Wenglish" . Notice the cowboy boots, I hadn't gotten my English riding attire yet!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I keep going back and forth. I rode only Western as a kid. Then rode Saddleseat for a year. then, after 25 years of no riding at all , started back into horses with dressage. 8 years of that, then back to Western, and now am getting back into dressage.
it's fun to change back and forth because it keeps your perspective fresh. Like culture shock when you go to a foreign country, then reverse culture shock when you come back to your own.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha! Welcome to the dark side! I used to ride English (dressage, hunter/jumper) and when I came to the barn I'm at now, a lot of the girls rode Western. My trainer and friends talked me into trying a lesson in Western so I did and have never looked back! Well, I do have an occassional lesson or ride in English...I think it helps with my balance and seat...best of luck to you and have fun!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the dark side! Home of deep seats, cadillac saddles, soft relaxed gaits, and bling bling bling! Good luck and happy trails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

